# What does super mean



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

I've PR and looking for job in Australia.During my search I've seen some jobs tell salary + super but I'm not sure what does super mean.


----------



## Kimmi (Jun 2, 2010)

"Super" is the monthly contribution to your "super or pension fund"


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Kimmi
How much is that?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The employer is legally required to contribute 9% of your basic salary to your superannuation fund. 

You may however elect to sacrifice part of your pay and increase your contributions to your super fund. Some employers oftentimes offer incentives to encourage their employees to save more towards the retirement fund, where for e.g. they offer an additional 2% if you contribute say 3% of your pay to your super fund.

Once you have found a job and chosen your super fund, I would suggest that you have a chat with them to understand the various investment options and also the impact of contributing extra (over and above the compulsory 9% that your employer contributes) to your fund. Over the years, it can actually make a big difference to the pension that you will draw from the fund. This is especially more important if you are planning on retiring a bit earlier or before you become eligible for a state pension.


----------



## anwarm.aziz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks maz25..by the way is retirement age 60 or depends on each state laws?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can access your super at 60 years old (currently!) but the retirement age, I believe is currently set at 65 or 66, depending on the year in which you were born. That's effectively the age when you can access a state pension. By the time you and I retire, it'll probably be closer to 70, if not more.


----------



## deyab219 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dear Anwar, I cam across your first post, asking about racism, and what caught my eyes is that no one replied to your question, also the fact that I am from Sudan too, and I live in Abu Dhabi, and that I am an oracle DBA for 15 years now, I could not believe how many things we have in common so I had to ask, did you find answers to your questions in your first post?, and how do rate the whole experience until now? I have finally decided to move to Australia, and I got my Vic state sponsorship recently


----------



## Omosh (Jun 22, 2015)

*How can i get a job in Australia*

deyab219 i noticed you are moving from Abudhabi to Australia, how did you manage to get the job in Australia? i am a Kenyan, currently working in Kenya and i am an IT proffesional good with ICT infrastructure and i would like to go work in Australia. any advice?


----------

